

Google v. Belgium "link war" ends after years of conflict - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/google-versus-belgium-who-is-winning-nobody.ars

======
macavity23
_Google removed the papers from its search and news indices. Given this
judgment, it is rather odd that these newspapers, which fought so hard to
restrain Google, are now clamoring for re-inclusion_

That's not 'odd', it's just the harsh reality of the power bases of post-Web
media, and it reveals the stupidity of bringing this legal action in the first
place.

